# 420 Garden Tractor Rear



## JD420likenew! (3 mo ago)

New to forum with technical help and part #M86234 shaft w/internal Spline needed...Please!
Recently used tractor for end of season tilling 1/2 acre garden.
The rear PTO outlet shaft on the tractor has a retention ring with 3-steel balls that is NOW OBSOLETE!
This rear spline itself has broke and will NO-longer retain the tiller shaft when inserted. Any 318 or 420 or 430 rear PTO will have the same shaft...No alternative sources found.
Thank You, Steve


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum. Try this site. 





__





M86234 John Deere Shaft :: AVS.Parts







avs.parts


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

JD420likenew! said:


> New to forum with technical help and part #M86234 shaft w/internal Spline needed...Please!
> Recently used tractor for end of season tilling 1/2 acre garden.
> The rear PTO outlet shaft on the tractor has a retention ring with 3-steel balls that is NOW OBSOLETE!
> This rear spline itself has broke and will NO-longer retain the tiller shaft when inserted. Any 318 or 420 or 430 rear PTO will have the same shaft...No alternative sources found.
> Thank You, Steve


Just replaced one for a customer in the Spring. Here's a link...... Shop around, it was a hell of deal, the shipping was reasonable, the quality was OEM

M86234 JD Shaft


----------



## JD420likenew! (3 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Just replaced one for a customer in the Spring. Here's a link...... Shop around, it was a hell of deal, the shipping was reasonable, the quality was OEM
> 
> M86234 JD Shaft





Bob Driver said:


> Just replaced one for a customer in the Spring. Here's a link...... Shop around, it was a hell of deal, the shipping was reasonable, the quality was OEM
> 
> M86234 JD Shaft


Hey thank you so much! That's the main item needed in conjunction with the gasket and #18 Repair Kit. Hopefully that too is available. May tap your previous repair knowledge as well!


----------



## JD420likenew! (3 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum. Try this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, ask and we received! What a great resource after hunting all day! Thank you too!! 
Steve


----------

